# High Excursion Under-Hung 12 ?



## sundownz

Side project I am working on... separate from Sundown Audio (using some of the parts I've tooled for Sundown, though). More of a personal small volume project.

Who is interested in a 27-30mm linear excursion under-hung driver with a full length copper pole sleeve paired up to our new frame platform so the x-mech is 1.5x or more the linear level as well ? Mechanically damaging this driver wouldn't be on the table.

Tailored with a nice mid 0.4-0.5 Q for a low F3 in a small sealed box. Dual-2 coil only as I have fully optimized the gap for that wire diameter.

By the time I make production we'll add a custom tooled cone, surround, and spider made exclusively for this driver fully FEA optimized for linearity -- the only common part shared with Sundown products would be the basket itself so this would be all new stuff. I'll likely test prototypes with the newest Sundown "big surrounds" and spiders we use on the Z v.4 (already pretty linear; posted Klippel over here on DIYMA).

The material of the cone and voice coil former is in flux but we are looking at many options ranging from metals to composites for both.

Pricing is also up in the air -- I am working with the highest-end suppliers for all parts that I have contacts with; I am spending as much money as it takes to get the result I want as these are really for ME but I will offer them for sale to anyone else that may want the same thing I do.

Just some initial input... who is looking for what I am ? Low F3, small box, high output, incredibly linear driver ? Rated power around 1kw conservatively (25mm long, 8-layer copper round coil, 76.2mm former + several voice coil ventilation methods applied).


----------



## sundownz

I've already pretty well completed the motor design in FEA and have it drawn up in 3D; hoping to see a first prototype within a month or two to get a rough idea


----------



## [email protected]

What is the depth gonna be on it?


----------



## sundownz

Not going to beat around the bush -- it's a monster. Almost 9.5" depth on this.

60mm top plate + deep new basket = Monster


----------



## 1987GN

I would be interested.

I love long throw, smallbox subs 

Any ideas on the efficiency of it? (perhaps a HT sub?)


----------



## sundownz

Naturally; as it will have both a low F3 *and* require a small box the sensitivity isn't going to be incredibly high.

We'll have very good thermal capacity and a very linear suspension so adding power will keep gaining you output for quite a ways.


----------



## DAT

Seems like a great driver


----------



## [email protected]

sundownz said:


> Not going to beat around the bush -- it's a monster. Almost 9.5" depth on this.
> 
> 60mm top plate + deep new basket = Monster


That is a monster. I would be interested in one most likely. Depending on price, but your pre-sale prices are very good. I still want one of those super 8's you have in the works.


----------



## onebadmonte

Sounds like fun. I'm interested.


----------



## squeak9798

I'm guessing to get a low F3 it's going to have a low'ish Fs? If so parameters pretty much align with exactly what I look for as I run IB and like the response mid Q low Fs drivers give me (naturally box size I'm not so concerned about). But with that much steel, custom tooling/parts and limited production I'm going to gander a guess the pricing would put it out of my league.

Interesting driver none-the-less. What diameter are you looking at? 15's would be sweet


----------



## sundownz

I am looking at a 12" driver.

Depending on how it goes I might consider expanding the line to other sizes, but we'll see


----------



## chevbowtie22

I'm interested.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS

sundownz said:


> I am looking at a 12" driver.
> 
> Depending on how it goes I might consider expanding the line to other sizes, but we'll see


I'd set aside my Avalanches 12's to try these out without the blink of an eye. I also look forward to a pre-order if this comes to fruition.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ø.P. - Soundrides DK

I would be interested if the price is right


----------



## sundownz

Glad to see all the interest ! When the parts suppliers come back from their break over-seas we can start getting pricing ball-parks on them.


----------



## edouble101

I am certainly interested in this venture!

I am also interested in your LTIB-15 project that I emailed you about last weekend


----------



## sundownz

We'll re-visit the LTIB once I launch the X, Z v.4, and NS v.3

I want to re-do it with the new frames and suspension


----------



## indytrucks

This should be interesting.


----------



## matt3824

I might be interested in a few 10s if the price is right.


----------



## fish

Definitely interested!!! Although a 15" is more appealing to me, but I understand the situation.


----------



## TheBlindMan

Cool beans. I'm in for more info.


----------



## chithead

I'm in! And if you need a local tester, let me know


----------



## sundownz

Little sneak preview of the motor design.

I should be getting some more information together early on in March.

My FEA package predicts 27.62mm linear one-way excursion by 82% BL definition... so by 70% BL (standard) we should see close to 35mm one-way.

Le stays withing a VERY small range (low, at that) well beyond linearity.


----------



## chithead

Good gravy look at that top plate. Very nice indeed!


----------



## sundownz

chithead said:


> Good gravy look at that top plate. Very nice indeed!


Indeed ; this will be the largest top plate I've ever messed with on a driver ! We are machining it down as much as possible to save at least some weight and leveraging out tooled basket clearance to push some top plate up inside the frame as well. Test driving a new (to us) under-spider venting method as well with the top plate channels that will mate up to some areas that will be machined out of our baskets.


----------



## edouble101

Looks great! I am happy to see this is an "all or nothing" design.


----------



## sundownz

I am also considering a mono Class A/B amp with full power @ 4 ohms for this woofer (1000+ watts); I get alot of request for this type of thing from SQ folks and this project would be a good opportunity to offer it. A "gain only" amp as well -- no fluff just alot of A/B power.


----------



## onebadmonte

sundownz said:


> I am also considering a mono Class A/B amp with full power @ 4 ohms for this woofer (1000+ watts); I get alot of request for this type of thing from SQ folks and this project would be a good opportunity to offer it. A "gain only" amp as well -- no fluff just alot of A/B power.


Gain only amp sounds awesome. The price is the tricky part. Since it's a gain only would it be cheaper? 


This sub is looking to be quite a monster. Is the coil gonna be able to take all the power required to take advantage of all the x-max in a small sealed box? How small of a box are we talking about, since the sub is physically so large? 

Inquiring minds what to know.


----------



## sundownz

The amp won't be a budget amp by any means -- I am looking at all reference grade components; 1% tolerance, etc, etc. As it will be paired with a reference grade woofer.

The coil is a pretty big one for an under-hung -- 3" coil x 8-layers x 1" winding with several voice coil cooling tricks and a full copper sleeve to soak up some heat as well. Should have no issue taking well over 1kw


----------



## subwoofery

Wondering if you have access (or if you know well) to Class G or H technology? 
Might be a good way to power an SQ sub too without loosing too much efficiency by going A/B... 

Kelvin


----------



## req

cool beans. i have been eyeballing large (read: 18") high excursion drivers for an IB install in my attic - i dont know if these will work in my application - but it does look insane


----------



## fish

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but what's the estimated weight on one of these bad boys?


----------



## sundownz

fish said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but what's the estimated weight on one of these bad boys?


I expect it to be ~60 lbs or so roughly.


----------



## Oliver

Sundownz;1822131This sub won't be a budget sub by any means -- 

The coil is a pretty big one for an under-hung -- 3" coil x 8-layers x 1" winding with several voice coil cooling tricks and a full copper sleeve to soak up some heat as well. Should have no issue taking well over 1kw 

It will be damn well worth owning if you are serious about your music :vanish:


----------



## rjtapp

And the reference components to go with this sub. Are you still working on the components? What about a 4 channel amp or would the sax125.4 be a good amp as it sits to pair with the components? I'm definitely going broke to buy this equipment when you put it up for preorder!


----------



## subwoofery

subwoofery said:


> Wondering if you have access (or if you know well) to Class G or H technology?
> Might be a good way to power an SQ sub too without loosing too much efficiency by going A/B...
> 
> Kelvin


Still want to know  

Kelvin


----------



## j3str

I'm interested in a 12, this sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. Hopefully the price is in my range


----------



## Golden Ear

What happened to this project? Is the sub in existence?


----------

